# Reading fiction--good or bad?



## Kim G (Mar 31, 2009)

It seems that many Christians in past centuries thought that novels were not appropriate for the Christian to read. George Muller, for example, considered them a waste of time and got rid of his French and German novels. Others thought they were spiritually corrupt and devoid of morals. 

Why has fiction-reading become so popular in Christian circles when it seems like that used to not be the case?

Does the Christian population in general spend too much time reading unprofitable literature?

I'm not looking for specific answers but for a discussion regarding this topic in general. I LOVE books, but I've began to wonder if I'm really doing myself much good by reading Jane Eyre, A Tale of Two Cities, children's literature, etc. to the neglect of more profitable activities.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 31, 2009)

Kim G said:


> It seems that many Christians in past centuries thought that novels were not appropriate for the Christian to read. George Muller, for example, considered them a waste of time and got rid of his French and German novels. Others thought they were spiritually corrupt and devoid of morals.



1. They usually are a waste of time.
2. They sometimes(especially secular ones) are spiritually corrupt.



> Why has fiction-reading become so popular in Christian circles when it seems like that used to not be the case?



The American spirit of "entertain me!!"



> Does the Christian population in general spend too much time reading unprofitable literature?



I haven't heard that the persecuted church in Asia does. The infant churches in Africa that I keep up with are tribes that have basically the Bible and perhaps a couple other books in their language. European and Christians in other developed nations probably share the American spirit of entertainment to at least some extent, but I know several people that would discourage it.



> I'm not looking for specific answers but for a discussion regarding this topic in general. I LOVE books, but I've began to wonder if I'm really doing myself much good by reading Jane Eyre, A Tale of Two Cities, children's literature, etc. to the neglect of more profitable activities.



I think there may come a point where a relaxing activity such as reading a good book is necessary to refresh oneself. I would caution that the choice of reading material is important--be sure the book doesn't present loose morals in a positive light. That, I would point out, excludes 99.5% of all modern fiction.


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 31, 2009)

I never liked much fiction past Junior High. And I do believe that there are merits to R.L. Dabney's and others' perspectives against fiction. That being said, I don't think it hurts to read some that you enjoy, if you find anything - especially if you spend a lot of time in God's Word and in good non fiction works. It's people who _only_ read fiction who I worry about. It's actually a good intellectual exercise to analyze a story and figure out a lesson in it. Even a heathen has to use God's Law to some extent in order to construct any story. It's fun to see how he's forced to use the truth in his writing even if he denies that truth. Again, caution and discernment must be employed. We shouldn't be reading stuff that causes us to sin.
And we need to know very well and be honest about what tempts us to sin so we can avoid certain works. 

There are different types of fiction. There is a lot of good historical fiction and allegory out there. And once in awhile it's nice to read a little mainstream fiction. It doesn't happen often that something catches my fancy, but when it does it's fun to read and I don't feel guilty about it - well maybe a little guilty that I have a long reading list of non-fiction stuff I keep meaning to get to.


----------



## Kim G (Mar 31, 2009)

Joshua said:


> What did Muller do with _The Pilgrim's Progress_?



Well, _The Pilgrim's Progress_ isn't a German or French novel, so I'm not sure.  He was not against books that improved the mind, especially books that aided in Christian understanding, but against mindless novels that were popular in his day.


----------



## Kim G (Mar 31, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Right. So you're not speaking of _fiction_, but _novels_?



Well, sorta . The example of George Muller is dealing only with novels. But *I* broadened the topic to include fiction in general for discussion.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 31, 2009)

without Lord of the Rings I wouldn't know that my friend has whoppin' big feet like a Hobbit 

I don't see how reading a novel (even something that doesn't "improve the mind") is any different than reading a goofy thread on the PB about who is the smartest or whatever.


----------



## Parsifal23 (Mar 31, 2009)

I feel it's a time stewardship issue take T.V. for instance there is nothing inherently wrong in it but the programing that is on it or the amount of time you spend on it that could be used in more spiritually constructive manner. The same thing goes for novels. But I have often thought to myself am I really learning or strengthening my faith by reading a novel? or am I just trying to escape reality? Before I got saved I used to read novels voraciously because I wanted to find out my purpose in life and I think God in some ways showed me the stupidity of the path I was on by certain novels I read like Anna Karena I read that when I was pretty much what you would call an Hedonist and saw man being just an pain pleasure organism was wrong by reading of Anna Karina's act of throwing herself in front of the train. After I got saved I quit reading almost all secular fiction and read almost exclusively Christian fiction but a lot of that stuff is worse then some secular fiction i.e. Left Behind. But as I said it really is an Time Stewardship issue as concerns Novels, T.V., or Music.


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 31, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> without Lord of the Rings I wouldn't know that my friend has whoppin' big feet like a Hobbit
> 
> I don't see how reading a novel (even something that doesn't "improve the mind") is any different than reading a goofy thread on the PB about who is the smartest or whatever.



True. Sometimes we need to have a little fun and enjoyment. It's when we OD on it and that's all we want that it becomes a problem and an idol. Sort of like junk food. A little of it is okay. And I think we all know deep down inside when we're overdoing it.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it's a matter of balance. I can waste just as much time reading cookbooks, politics, etc. For the most part, I don't spend a lot of time with best-sellers and prefer to try to find good writing, even if it is fiction. Vulgarity for the sake of a story line? No thanks! (Interestingly, this topic was worked into the story line of, what, Great Expectations? Seems like I recall a novel of about this time where some of the characters discuss whether or not it was a good idea to read fiction.)


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 31, 2009)

Parsifal23 said:


> I feel it's a time stewardship issue take T.V. for instance there is nothing inherently wrong in it but the programing that is on it or the amount of time you spend on it that could be used in more spiritually constructive manner. The same thing goes for novels. But I have often thought to myself am I really learning or strengthening my faith by reading a novel? or am I just trying to escape reality? Before I got saved I used to read novels voraciously because I wanted to find out my purpose in life and I think God in some ways showed me the stupidity of the path I was on by certain novels I read like Anna Karena I read that when I was pretty much what you would call an Hedonist and saw man being just an pain pleasure organism was wrong by reading of Anna Karina's act of throwing herself in front of the train. After I got saved I quit reading almost all secular fiction and read almost exclusively Christian fiction but a lot of that stuff is worse then some secular fiction i.e. Left Behind. But as I said it really is an Time Stewardship issue as concerns Novels, T.V., or Music.



I have to be honest and say I don't like Christian fiction at all. I can't get into it.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that reading fiction, even novels, is an important part of a liberal education. Now, that being said, reading _good_ fiction is a key. _Jane Eyre_, for example, stimulates thoughts about love, duty, spiritual clarity and blindness, and redemption. _A Tale of Two Cities_, despite its utterly flat characters, provides incredible insight into the spirit of England and France during that period, as well as the driving forces behind revolution.

I think that good science fiction and fantasy is great as well. Against the fictional environment, the permanent truths of human nature shine so much the brighter. Tolkien, Asimov, Lewis, Scott Card- all masters.

Apart from novels, I think poetry is essential for the development of human aesthetics and personality. From Shakespeare's ingenious iambic pentameter to Keats' romantic flights of fancy, poetry directs us to speak of the best subjects with the best words in the best order. It develops sharpness and eloquence in our communication.

Good literature of any sort demands the engagement of the reader. It raises questions, paints portraits, and provides glimpses into the nature of reality. It takes some mental chewing but enriches the mind. Poor literature is easily and quickly consumed and equally quickly expelled, asking little and returning little.


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 31, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> I think that reading fiction, even novels, is an important part of a liberal education. Now, that being said, reading _good_ fiction is a key. _Jane Eyre_, for example, stimulates thoughts about love, duty, spiritual clarity and blindness, and redemption. _A Tale of Two Cities_, despite its utterly flat characters, provides incredible insight into the spirit of England and France during that period, as well as the driving forces behind revolution.
> 
> I think that good science fiction and fantasy is great as well. Against the fictional environment, the permanent truths of human nature shine so much the brighter. Tolkien, Asimov, Lewis, Scott Card- all masters.
> 
> ...



Can't thank right now, but


----------



## Kim G (Mar 31, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> Poor literature is easily and quickly consumed and equally quickly expelled, asking little and returning little.



I think this is something I need to consider more carefully. Sometimes for me reading is fostering an "I'm bored and want to be entertained" mentality. I'll try to read one of P. G. Wodehouse's short stories and end up reading the Complete Short Stories book before I know what happened with the time.  And then, of course, the stories leave nothing to "chew on" mentality when I'm through.


----------



## DonP (Mar 31, 2009)

Lawful recreation when controlled by Phil 4:8-9 Finally, brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things are noble, whatever things are just, whatever things are pure, whatever things are lovely, whatever things are of good report, if there is any virtue and if there is anything praiseworthy — meditate on these things. 9 The things which you learned and received and heard and saw in me, these do, and the God of peace will be with you. NKJV

And Col 4:5 Walk in wisdom toward those who are outside, redeeming the time. 6 Let your speech always be with grace, seasoned with salt, that you may know how you ought to answer each one. NKJV

I would suggest why not try to have a recreation that has some benefit to it too. Reading edifying literature, that promotes spiritual growth or some physical exercise for health of the temple or something to redeem the time, double benefit. 

At least watching or reading the news where fit to read, may help you know what is going on and how to communicate with the unsaved, Or Marrow of Modern Divinity and Pilgrim's Progress may have spiritual benefit as opposed to some fictional novel of no spiritual use. 

God Bought me, I deserve to be in hell now, all my time is His, I have no time of my own. I deserve no time. I am dead to this world and body and only of use as His servant 24 /7 glad He lets me sleep some. 
Paul didn't get much sleep and doubt he ever read a magazine or novel, post conversion. 

I love Christian biographies!! Have a real exciting adventure as any fiction novel could ever create and its the real providence of God in the lives of His people. 
Might even enocurage you and eliminate some of that stress and depression and malcontentment that would drive one to seek a pastime or recreation.

Again there is no command forbidding it. We have freedom 
1 Cor 10:23-All things are lawful for me, but not all things are helpful; all things are lawful for me,* but not all things edify*. 24 *Let no one seek his own*, but each one the other's well-being. NKJV

By the way, there are rules in the Christian life it is not all liberty. The rules in some cases are looser or principles to evaluate by but..
Phil 3:16 Nevertheless, to the degree that we have already attained, *let us walk by the same rule*, let us be of the same mind. 17 Brethren, join in following my example, and note those who so walk, as you have us for a pattern. 18 For many walk, of whom I have told you often, and now tell you even weeping, that they are the enemies of the cross of Christ: 19 whose end is destruction, *whose god is their belly*, and whose glory is in their shame — *who set their mind on earthly things*. 20 For *our citizenship is in heaven, *from which we also eagerly wait for the Savior, the Lord Jesus Christ, 21 who will transform our lowly body that it may be conformed to His glorious body, according to the working by which He is able even to subdue all things to Himself. NKJV


----------



## Tripel (Mar 31, 2009)

Kim G said:


> Does the Christian population in general spend too much time reading unprofitable literature?



Q: Does the Christian population in general spend too much time ______________? 

A: Probably so. The Christian population is imperfect, so it will naturally make bad use of time. That doesn't make things like novels, sports, or TV inherently wrong. It just means that we need to evaluate our lifestyles. There is nothing inherently wrong with being entertained, and there's nothing inherently wrong with that entertainment being "secular".


----------



## he beholds (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with the Jane Eyre comments. 
Another good one, not mentioned, is _Brothers Karamazov_. It is a great book for spiritual thought, amidst philosophical thought, intellectual thought, and being entertained. 
I think that the apostles were familiar with Greek writings, right?

I think reading is a great way to determine what worldviews we are up against. It is also a great way to discuss truth. 
And it is a way for us to interact with ideas in order to build up our own, like debating. If I don't agree with what the book is setting forth, but don't know why or how to explain it, I know that I have some homework to do. 

Plus, reading puts food on the table in our house, as my husband is an English teacher.


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 31, 2009)

> Another good one, not mentioned, is _Brothers Karamazov_. It is a great book for spiritual thought, amidst philosophical thought, intellectual thought, and being entertained.



A pastor we had told me I would enjoy Brothers Karamazov. I'll have to get it at the library or through interlibrary loan.




> Plus, reading puts food on the table in our house, as my husband is an English teacher.



Hear that PBsters? Read more fiction!


----------



## he beholds (Mar 31, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> > Another good one, not mentioned, is _Brothers Karamazov_. It is a great book for spiritual thought, amidst philosophical thought, intellectual thought, and being entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or at least, don't ban it!!!!

Toni, it really is a terrific book. The relationships are complex and the conflicts are suffocating, but it is a great book.


----------



## Parsifal23 (Mar 31, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> Parsifal23 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel it's a time stewardship issue take T.V. for instance there is nothing inherently wrong in it but the programing that is on it or the amount of time you spend on it that could be used in more spiritually constructive manner. The same thing goes for novels. But I have often thought to myself am I really learning or strengthening my faith by reading a novel? or am I just trying to escape reality? Before I got saved I used to read novels voraciously because I wanted to find out my purpose in life and I think God in some ways showed me the stupidity of the path I was on by certain novels I read like Anna Karena I read that when I was pretty much what you would call an Hedonist and saw man being just an pain pleasure organism was wrong by reading of Anna Karina's act of throwing herself in front of the train. After I got saved I quit reading almost all secular fiction and read almost exclusively Christian fiction but a lot of that stuff is worse then some secular fiction i.e. Left Behind. But as I said it really is an Time Stewardship issue as concerns Novels, T.V., or Music.
> ...



I got out of it becuse it's just so formulaic Imean when youre half way through it and you all ready know how it's gonna end time to just give it a brake. Either that or get some better writers I mean come on when you have Stephen Baldwin writeing an novel or the two bigest names in modern chirstian lit are Frank Perettie and Ted Deckker you know it's not an good sign


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Mar 31, 2009)

There is so much good "secular" literature out there it would be a shame to miss out on a talented author's God-given ability simply because the subject matter isn't overtly Christian. Sure, there is plenty of bad, unedifying literature out there, but then again there are some superb fiction works by the likes of Dostoevsky (as Jessica mentioned), Dickens, Shakespeare, Tolstoy, Tolkien, Lewis, and my 20th century favorites Mark Helprin, Umberto Eco, and Larry McMurtry. Not to mention the classics of Homer, Virgil, etc. 

Reading good secular works can even be edifying, so long as we approach them through the perspective of a God-focused mind.


----------



## DonP (Mar 31, 2009)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> There is so much good "secular" literature out there it would be a shame to miss out on a talented author's God-given ability simply because the subject matter isn't overtly Christian. .



I miss out on a lot in this world. 

In fact I can't see it all. I won't even see all of the world and Gods creation. 

Is this really missing out? 

Am I not getting all God wants for me in this world? 

Again, not saying it is wrong 

This is not my home. I don't think its a shame to miss any of it. 
these words govern my choices

1 John 2:15-17 Do not love the world or the things in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him. 16 For all that is in the world — the lust of the flesh, the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life — is not of the Father but is of the world. 17 And the world is passing away, and the lust of it; but he who does the will of God abides forever. 
NKJV

Matt 6:33 But seek first the kingdom of God and His righteousness, and all these things shall be added to you
NKJV


----------



## Jen (Mar 31, 2009)

Dr. Godfrey wrote a really good article on this -- Why Read Fiction?


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jen said:


> Dr. Godfrey wrote a really good article on this -- Why Read Fiction?



Thanks for sharing this, Jen! The article is really helpful.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 31, 2009)

Jen said:


> Dr. Godfrey wrote a really good article on this -- Why Read Fiction?




This discussion from reformedforum.org was about preaching but it touches on the importance of reading good material. T. David Gordon talks about the importance of literature in forming the mind.


----------



## DonP (Mar 31, 2009)

Again, I am not against it, 

Does fiction help form the mind in some necessary way that non-fiction or at least non-Christian fiction would? 

Is there a benefit I am limiting and depriving myself of that I should broaden my experience?
Sincerely not sarcastically.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 31, 2009)

Like many forms of entertainment. Not inherently evil in and of itself. Reading fiction stimulates the imagination and can be good for one.

But like all entertainments one must be careful what they put into their mind and watch that they do not neglect the more important duties to be entertained.


----------



## DonP (Mar 31, 2009)

Trust me, I used to not have any appreciation for art at all other than the color therapy benefit to our health and relaxation. 

Do we have an icon for, stick in the mud?


----------



## Jon Peters (Mar 31, 2009)

Jen said:


> Dr. Godfrey wrote a really good article on this -- Why Read Fiction?



That is a great little article! Highly recommended.

-----Added 3/31/2009 at 04:38:42 EST-----



PeaceMaker said:


> Do we have an icon for, stick in the mud?



I don't know about an icon, but you will be right at home here on the PB!


----------



## etexas (Mar 31, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> I think that reading fiction, even novels, is an important part of a liberal education. Now, that being said, reading _good_ fiction is a key. _Jane Eyre_, for example, stimulates thoughts about love, duty, spiritual clarity and blindness, and redemption. _A Tale of Two Cities_, despite its utterly flat characters, provides incredible insight into the spirit of England and France during that period, as well as the driving forces behind revolution.
> 
> I think that good science fiction and fantasy is great as well. Against the fictional environment, the permanent truths of human nature shine so much the brighter. Tolkien, Asimov, Lewis, Scott Card- all masters.
> 
> ...


DITTO. As an Anglican, there have been many good works of Fiction written by Anglicans (past and present) and rather than "Christian Fiction" they tend to be Fiction with a Christian perspective it is a subtle undercurrent of thought which drives one deeper into meanings that are layered in Christian truth. As far as Fiction in general it is like Josh aptly put it, "It depends." It brings in any number of factors: Are you reading stuff that will not edify? Are you reading to the exclusion of the Bible and other duties? If so this could, of course be "wrong". Otherwise as a blanket concept I would have to say no.


----------

